

Pacman in HTML5 / Canvas - daleharvey
http://arandomurl.com/2010/07/25/html5-pacman.html

======
simcop2387
Seems to have a small bug, dead ghosts that are on their way back to the
middle to be reborn can kill you while you are still able to eat the other
ghosts.

~~~
daleharvey
They dont go back to the middle at all, they just wander around quickly for a
few seconds then turn back.

I havent implemented the proper behaviour for ghosts yet, I just wanted to
publish this now as it was mostly about the html5 issues, I can do the proper
behaviour later.

~~~
simcop2387
Ah that explains it, good to know that its currently as intended :)

------
Kilimanjaro
I would like to see a pacman in svg for comparison purposes.

------
ithkuil
It says:

Sorry, needs a decent browser: (firefox 3.6+, Chrome 4+, Opera 10+ and Safari
4+)

But I run "Chromium 6.0.484.0 (54673) Ubuntu 10.04".

I feel that it would work perfectly on chromium 6, and you are a little bit
too strict in your user agent check :-)

------
sxtxixtxcxh
It complains in Safari 5 and the WebKit nightly build that I need a better
browser.

~~~
daleharvey
yeh I was quite surprised that safari failed the test to play audio, usually
when stuff works in chrome its ok in safari, I assume its some silly mistake
on my end but as far as I can tell, safari doesnt support ogg audio at least.

~~~
_maxime
Safari support has been added in a fork <http://github.com/jpld/pacman>

------
shirtless_coder
That was one of the more difficult pacman implementations I've played.

------
dinde
Cool. The ghosts aren't very intelligent. :)

~~~
daleharvey
heh -
[http://github.com/daleharvey/pacman/blob/master/pacman.js#L2...](http://github.com/daleharvey/pacman/blob/master/pacman.js#L219)

I didnt realise the ghosts has fairly complicated strategy, should be fun to
implement now the mechanics are mostly done.

~~~
Batsu
I was just barely working on a pacman clone about two months ago... turned
into mostly just research. It turns out the ghosts follow rather simple
patterns between two modes (spread out / attack) which turn into complex
behavior, mostly due to how they interact with each other.

I found this thread very helpful for the Ghost AI:
[http://www.atariage.com/forums/topic/68707-pac-man-ghost-
ai-...](http://www.atariage.com/forums/topic/68707-pac-man-ghost-ai-
question/page__p__845359)

~~~
daleharvey
thanks

<http://home.comcast.net/~jpittman2/pacman/pacmandossier.html>

was the best guide I found, its brilliantly in depth and covers more behaviour
than I ever realised, like how the pacman turns corners. Pity I only found it
after I mostly finished it.

------
Optikal
pacman_util.js is missing from your tree, and I don't see anywhere mentioning
what it might be,.

------
th0ma5
so the google one was what, flash?

~~~
spcmnspff
javascript, I believe.

<http://github.com/macek/google_pacman/tree/master/src/js>

